# Looking for a synthetic browning Abolt stock



## sghoghunter (Aug 15, 2017)

I am looking for a synthetic Abolt stock with the palm swell. Does anyone know where to start looking?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 16, 2017)

https://www.adventureoutdoors.us/current-circular-i-125.html


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 16, 2017)

Looking for stock only,already have gun but thanks anyway


----------



## Katalee (Aug 16, 2017)

Bought one from Brownells about 5 years ago . Around 100.00.


----------



## chill15 (Aug 17, 2017)

Stocky Stocks


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 17, 2017)

not sure what your price range is but here is one


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks guys I won the bid on one like I was looking for on eBay for $84


----------



## mwood1985 (Sep 1, 2017)

I got one off eBay last season. Oem Browning is better


----------

